# Over 80's allowance



## blownin (5 Mar 2009)

My mother worked in England all of her life she returned to Ireland 13 years ago she receives a U K pension of €468.16 a month, she gets a medical card; fuel allowance T.V. licence; ESB & phone allowance here.  She has alzimerse's, i take  care of her i am unemployed & receive €204.00 a week jobseekers allowance,  is she entitled to a pension top up or the over 80's allowance or any other benifits ?


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Mar 2009)

As her income is below the rate of non-contributory pension here it is possible that she may get a top- up.

Simply fill up the State Pension Non-Contributory application form. You can download the form from welfare.ie


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Mar 2009)

Perhaps you should apply for Carers Allowance as you not not available for work while caring for your mother. You would then get the extra benefits attached, Free Travel and Respite Care grant (and perhaps Household benefits if you live elsewhere)


----------



## blownin (9 Mar 2009)

thank you black sheep


----------



## clioclassic (19 Sep 2012)

have you looked into the direct payment schemem hun - or i think it called personal care allowence - go the direct gov web site search it - i get it for my mum who needs help as she is 80 and bed bound - she gets a income of 709 a month and she uses that to pay me - althou you do need to register as self emplyed hun but if you earn less than 8k a year off your mum you dont pay tax.. have a look into it


----------

